# Dick Trickle HO Ford Granada



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's my latest creation, a 1976 Ford Granada. Trickle drove one like this in early '76 before totaling it at Capital Motor Speedway near Madison Wisconsin. Chassis is an Auto World t-jet type with RRR steel wheels and RRR white lettered tires. Hope you enjoy. PM with any questions. Thanks, Paul


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

The detail and decals are perfect on this slick racing Ford slot car. Incredible!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

BZ


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Beautifully done!


----------

